# Advice Please...



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Does the font on this supposed '70's UK issue watch smell of fish, or is it just me? And the numbers? and the funny arrow thingy?


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

comes from Grimsby me thinks


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm interested in the stamp/watermark in the bottom right of the picture - I've seen it before.

Where did this one come from?

Please PM me if not appropriate to post details.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that watermark is ebay that caseback is most likely not genuine, so "bid accordingly"


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

pg tips said:


> that watermark is ebay that caseback is most likely not genuine, so "bid accordingly"


How many times have I seen that logo and not really noticed it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It doesn't look too kosher Chris, maybe the MoD didn't put the date on watch backs then or if they did it would indicate the watch was made in 1991?









Foggy, weer an thee lad?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I am very far from being an expert, but that looks alot like the scores of asian fakes.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Here is the back of an MWC, currently manufactured, W10 homage. !00% Chinese!










Later,

William


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Run a mile, it just looks wrong


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

potz said:


> @ william_wilson & chris_l
> 
> Have you guys noticed that the supposed NSN on both watches in your pix is the same?
> 
> This doesn't just smell of fish - it reeks like a Jap whaler 20 miles against a force 4.


Yes I have, I started thinking about the #'s on the initial picture and I was sure I had seen them not too long ago. These "modern" W10's are made in China with the screw on back and a 21 jewel Chinese movt.. If you do an Ebay search in the U.K., you find at least one seller with these things. They have that exact caseback. They are being sold as MWCs at GBP 35.00. Not worth it.

Later,

William


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > @ william_wilson & chris_l
> ...


Also sold out of HK by a 'UK seller' as '1970's NOS British issue', FYI, beware! Fortunately a look at 'sellers other items' brings forth the smell of old cod....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It is too bad that they wouldn't use the same screw back case, and put something like a Myota movement in it. At the same price it would be a nice servicable military tribute watch. I guess it is easier to sell crap by suggesting it's something it isn't.

Later,

William


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

The NSN is well dodgy

I know naff all about watches, but I did a spell in commodities management for the DPA.


----------

